# Cross lateralization: Opposite eye-hand dominance.



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

It's correlated to learning disorders because of the high number of disordered people who are cross dominated, it's hard to say if cross dom is a by-product of disability, or if disability it is a by-product of cross dom. One theory on suggests that it's harder for a cross dom because their hemispheres are fighting for dominance, and that there's a lot of chaotic firing when both hemispheres are equal. I suppose it would depend on the skill of the person, can your brain sift through the extra chaos? Although I've also heard that cross dom has a higher rate of disability, it also has a higher rate of genius. 

I'm right eye, right leg, right ear, and left arm dominant. I'm mostly ambidextrous with my arms, eyes, and ears (only minor preferences), but my foot is solidly right. 

Left hand - writes, draws, plays music, golfs, hockey, and fires a bow.
Right hand - tennis, throws, punches, fires a gun, and is generally stronger.
I can throw with both basically equal, right is only 5mph faster, and punching is easy to switch on.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmm ... In my case:

Ears: Ambidextrous [Being a musician may have something to do with this]

Hand Ambidexterity: Shaving, catching, switch in badminton and tennis, playing the piano, using tools like a hammer and screwdriver, eating with a spoon or fork

Right hand Dominance: Throwing, batting in baseball, writing, bowling

Left Hand Dominance: Cutting with a knife, scissors, billiards

Eye: Right eye dominant

Feet: Right leg dominant but probably only because my left leg is too badly injured with atrophied muscles. 

Oh .. and I can also pat my head and rub my tummy at the same time. Dunno if that means anything


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm doing it right, it seems to matter the most in which side of my field of view I happen to aim at.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Inguz said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing it right, it seems to matter the most in which side of my field of view I happen to aim at.


For accuracy, it should be straight in front of you, about 15 feet away..arms extended out, and make sure the little "window" you make with your hands isn't too big; forefingers and thumbs should be crossed over each other.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> For accuracy, it should be straight in front of you, about 15 feet away..arms extended out, and make sure the little "window" you make with your hands isn't too big; forefingers and thumbs should be crossed over each other.


Solved it, I had to make the peek hole much larger, so slightly right. And I'm right hand, leg, feet as well.


----------

